# You need this.



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.spoonsnspice.com/product.php?product=1400&cat=41

If you ever use vinegar to clean with or get skimmate on your hands...


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

or for freshwaterers get green algae on your hand (smells really really bad, dunno if saltwater algae smells the same)


----------

